# Blood in urine



## Rick2 (Nov 26, 2008)

6 1/2 year old male german shepherd. Dripping redish brown urine around the house. Took urine sample to Vet. He said high level of Bilirubin in urine. Going back for blood test friday. Vet said he may want to do ultrasound monday. To check Liver. We will talk after blood test results. 
Dog seems a little quiet, and depressed these last couple days. 
I have been reading a lot on the internet about high levels of Bilirubin in urine. It sounds like chances are he has Kidney Disease, and the prognosis is bad. Anyone had any experience with this?


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Yes, lost a 5 1/2 yr old female to it. From the time she showed blood (Tuesday) she was having seizures by Friday (at the vet by then) and dead by Sunday. 

You might want to find a vet that can do some supportive measures and get him in for testing sooner. Some vets have ultrasound in their offices. 

In order to possibly prevent it from killing him, it has to be treated quickly. Even then not a guarantee plus you'll have to have a special diet.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

From what Angela has posted and from what I've read, it does seem that haste is your friend right now. Is there a critical care clinic/hospital that's open now? If this were my dog, I wouldn't wait til Friday.

There are many times with dogs that I suggest to dog owners that we just slow down, take a breath, and see what our options are. In this case, I would want that blood test, ultrasound, and possibly a liver biopsy asap. 

Where do you live? Perhaps one of our members can suggest an good emergency clinic nearby.


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

I too lost my first GSD female to this. She went downhill fast and even though she was older around 10 yrs old, I would definately take get to the vet quickly as others have said. She started with the blood in her urine and then her energy level went away she was lathargic and from there started vomiting foamy yellow liquid and couldnt keep anything down and then the siezures. She had passed away within a week, like Angela's GSD. 
I am not trying to scare you or worry you but definately do what you can to get to an emergency vet clinic some how. Hang in there. Hope its nothing bad. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Most of the time when there is blood in urine (animal or human) it's not visible to our eye.
I'd have the dog at ER - Just like my mom took me when blood was visible in my urine.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey Rick,

Hope you found some medical answers to the health issue. Post an update on how he is doing. 

I am always curious to learn about health-related issues. 

Hopefully he is on the mend, and that it is nothing serious.

Good luck,
Rei


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Checking in on Rick and his pup...


----------



## Rick2 (Nov 26, 2008)

Thank you for the support. He really looks perfectly healthy. I'm really not sure if he is a little quiet and depressed. It might be in my head, or maybe he is picking up on how worried I am. I needed to gather my thoughts. As I'm sure you know it takes time to let this kind of bad news sink in. I thought about taking him to the ER, but I decided to wait till tomorrow morning, and watch him closely. 
This morning I discovered what appears to be a Cist on his belly. I'm sure this is very new. It feels soft, like it's full of fluid. It is about the same size as a standard Jellybean. He has dribbled a few drops of pee that is still a little dark, but not like the other day. 
I took him for a walk today. He looks as healthy as always.
I am sorry to hear about you guys losing your dogs. I will let you know what happens. We are in the Boston area. The urine sample was sent to Tufts.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I really hope if it is kidney disease that you haven't waited too long. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Rick2 (Nov 26, 2008)

Blood test shows no signs of trouble. The Vet does not seem very worried. We will do Ultrasound monday, to see if that shows anything. Dog was dripping bright red blood yesterday. No blood so far today. He seems happy and healthy, but I'm still worried.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

He may have just knicked his sheath somehow.


----------

